# Any decent online guitar lessons? Either free or paid.



## RJP110 (Sep 15, 2020)

With the complete absence of gigs, I thought I might as well spend some time actually practicing! I'm pretty much self taught. I kinda feel like I'm stuck in the Joe Perry minor pentatonic rut. 

Anyone have any online resources for guitar lessons catering to non beginners? I'm really not interested in spending crazy time on modes and advanced theory. I just want to know my way around the fretboard better and maybe master some cool tricks like sweep picking, more precise alternate picking etc.....and of course being able to apply it improvising. Thanks!


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

I enjoy Whit Smith on youtube...just the right amount of woodshed in each episode...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Our member from right here in Alberta Robert Renman @dolphinstreet is a well liked teacher with tons of stuff on youtube. https://www.youtube.com/user/rotren


----------



## z2000000 (Feb 12, 2008)

RJP110 said:


> With the complete absence of gigs, I thought I might as well spend some time actually practicing! I'm pretty much self taught. I kinda feel like I'm stuck in the Joe Perry minor pentatonic rut.
> 
> Anyone have any online resources for guitar lessons catering to non beginners? I'm really not interested in spending crazy time on modes and advanced theory. I just want to know my way around the fretboard better and maybe master some cool tricks like sweep picking, more precise alternate picking etc.....and of course being able to apply it improvising. Thanks!


Rick Beato. His youtube channel is pure gold. All free, but you can buy his book on theory, and he has an ear training program too.



https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJquYOG5EL82sKTfH9aMA9Q



So valuable. There are others too, and I second @dolphinstreet for some great lessons on this forum.

Troy Grady's site on speed picking (I think it's called cracking the code) has some interesting approaches to blazing fast picking techniques if you are into that. I think there is a free option on this site.





__





Join Cracking the Code!


Join an incredible community of guitar learning: Cracking the Code At Cracking The Code, we’ve made it our mission to streamline the process of becoming better at our instruments using an approach based on observation and testing. In short, if it works, we want to know about it, master it, and...




troygrady.com


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

If you've got money to spend, you might want to consider lessons over Zoom/Facetime. YouTube doesn't give you feedback.

Otherwise, there are some great suggestions here.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Rob Renman was already recommended, so I'll add that I would think Steve Stein at guitarzoom would have something for you.


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

Andy Dacoulis from Mtl. You can find his stuff on YouTube.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Justinguitar.com


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

It would be nice to do some Zoom lessons. Get some interaction and feedback, be held accountable if you’re not practicing. I should take a couple, it has been too long without some structure


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Sunny1433 said:


> Justinguitar.com



He isn't looking for beginner lessons, which is what Justin's site is geared to.


----------



## RJP110 (Sep 15, 2020)

Thanks all for the recommendations!


----------



## John123 (Jul 22, 2020)

vadsy said:


> It would be nice to do some Zoom lessons. Get some interaction and feedback, be held accountable if you’re not practicing. I should take a couple, it has been too long without some structure


I believe that Andy Dacoulis will do private Zoom lessons on request.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

colchar said:


> He isn't looking for beginner lessons, which is what Justin's site is geared to.


He has loads of intermediate and some advanced modules too. He's revamped his whole site and there's a lot more available now.


----------



## Starquasi (Feb 11, 2009)

If you’re into improving alternate picking, I can’t say enough good things about Troy Grady and Cracking the Code. His “pick slanting primer” course has changed the way I relate to the guitar, now I’m fighting the instrument less when I play. Ben Eller on YouTube is a big proponent and also cover some of the other stuff you’re looking to improve upon.

I would start with those guys and then find a teacher for a couple of zoom lessons to get some feedback to ensure you’re not learning “new bad habits”.


----------



## RJP110 (Sep 15, 2020)

Starquasi said:


> If you’re into improving alternate picking, I can’t say enough good things about Troy Grady and Cracking the Code. His “pick slanting primer” course has changed the way I relate to the guitar, now I’m fighting the instrument less when I play. Ben Eller on YouTube is a big proponent and also cover some of the other stuff you’re looking to improve upon.
> 
> I would start with those guys and then find a teacher for a couple of zoom lessons to get some feedback to ensure you’re not learning “new bad habits”.


This is exactly something I need to work on. Thanks....I will definitely check this out


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Robb Cappalletto, Emil werstler, ryan knight, ben eller and angel vivaldi provide online lessons. I'd look into them.


----------



## Foxycats (Dec 31, 2020)

Jamie Harrison offers some cool lessons and song packages


----------

